# Garden benches



## sprucegum (Jul 19, 2020)

Pretty low Skill level project. Milled a very crooked cedar log into 2 slabs and added some waste cedar blocks. Use my mill , tape measure, chainsaw, and impact driver. 7 dollars worth of timber lock screws was the Only money spent.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 10 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 19, 2020)

I love stuff like that! On the cheap and used wood that might otherwise not have been used and maybe just burned. Very cool

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 19, 2020)

The log was cut last winter and destined for the chipper but my son save a part load of junk cedar to use for fire starting wood in the maple syrup evaporator. This log was too crooked to go through the firewood processor and was set to one side. Been eyeballing it for about 4 months now finally acted on it yesterday morning before it got too hot.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 19, 2020)

Those are perfect. Not a large investment so no worries about leaving them exposed to the elements. There's a guy up the road from here who makes stuff out of juniper (which is a cedar relative). He'd put several coats of outdoor spar varnish on those and sell them for $250 each.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 19, 2020)

Those will probably last longer than I will need them without any finish. I like how cedar looks after a few years in the weather. Turns gray, cracks some, and moss and litchen grows on it.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 20, 2020)

That’s a great use for a crooked slab! I like it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2020)

Nicely done Dave. That is one curvy piece!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Jul 22, 2020)

I LOVE it!


----------



## Steve in VA (Jul 22, 2020)

Fantastic!


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 22, 2020)

Dave, that is neat. Reminds me of some lumber I've had over the years.

It would be a nice idea for making circular benches around a campfire. This just shows that there is a perfect use for imperfect lumber.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 22, 2020)

sprucegum said:


> Those will probably last longer than I will need them without any finish. I like how cedar looks after a few years in the weather. Turns gray, cracks some, and moss and litchen grows on it.


I bet your wife would enjoy displaying plants on it also. This gives me an idea for my wife's deck garden.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Jul 22, 2020)

That’s a great use for that piece of wood! I’m not a tree hugger but I do appreciate giving these trees a second life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Aug 2, 2020)

That would’ve been perfect to go around the fire pit I used to have. Awesome bench!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

